# apple fest



## kwh (Oct 2, 2005)

we're having a apple fest next weekend and i'm looking for some different unique ways to use apples to go with the traditional offerings of waldorf apple slaw applechutney. we'll be having cornell chicken bbq pork and sausage for the meats.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

strudel, applesauce, mix apples with sweet potatoes, caramelized apple flan, 
apple sorbet, apple cider with rum and cinnamon, apple crisp, apple tart, apple pie, apple cabbage slaw, baked apples, stuffed baked apples, 

I feel like bubba gump


----------

